# Snow Ridge Sunday Dec 20 2015



## Harvey (Dec 22, 2015)

I don't think I saw another TR on Snow Ridge from Sunday.

There were AZers in the house for sure.  I think I saw Cornhead. Scotty was missed.

Great day to ski, great snow, the lifts ran on time and all day.  

Long haul for me and I had to trade my wife something big for the weekend.  We now got a dog.:lol: 

Great to get some natural snow skiing in before the EC drought. Soooo helps my attitude going into Christmas.






early am





Nick































My tr on nysb is here: http://nyskiblog.com/snow-ridge-opens-2015/


----------



## Rambo (Dec 22, 2015)

I rode up with Cornhead from Binghamton NY 150 miles a 2and 1/2 hour drive. We saw you Harvy in line for the lift to open. We went slightly out of our way to eat at Brooks BBQ in Oneonta on our way home. The link below contains pics, from Snowridge from Sunday 12/20:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/137455-Come-to-beautiful-Upstate-NY-and-ski-3-FEET-of-Powder-Sunday


----------



## dlague (Dec 25, 2015)

Harvey said:


> I don't think I saw another TR on Snow Ridge from Sunday.



I think there was one other IIRC.  They echoed a picture of Cornhead's skis.  

Looked like it was nice to get after. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Rambo (Dec 25, 2015)

dlague said:


> I think there was one other IIRC.  They echoed a picture of Cornhead's skis.
> 
> Looked like it was nice to get after.
> 
> ...



Yes, here is a pic of Cornheads new powder skis. Volkl Kuro's, 132 underfoot. 164 - 132 - 139.
My skis are on the right Dynastar Sultan 94's. 94 underfoot.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 25, 2015)

Holy cow Cornhead those must have been awesome.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 25, 2015)

Harvey said:


> Holy cow Cornhead those must have been awesome.



Yep, probably be better yet if I hadn't become such a lard ass since last year, maybe more of a lard ass would be more accurate. I originally was going to get the 195's, but figured 6½ ft skis might be a tad unwieldy in eastern trees. I went with the 185's.  It is weird seeing an inch of ski on either side of the bindings.  

The way this season is going, if I go on a diet now, I might drop 20lbs before it snows.


----------

